# A Notepad for Kindle & Kindle DX



## meem (Aug 16, 2010)

*EduKindle Notepad* - a simple file download for your Kindle that provides you with a place to create and save personal notes for your Kindle - you can also get instructions on how to use EduKindle Notepad by downloading the Notepad Instructions file and transferring it to your Kindle with the Notepad file - when you open Notepad, you will see a note icon next to the title at the top - click on the Menu and select "My Notes and Marks" to read the Notepad instructions - you can then delete the note if you wish!

Main website:
http://edukindle.com/2010/09/notepad-for-kindle-keeps-your-ideas-handy/

Direct Download link:
EduKindle-Notepad.prc

Our question now is:
*Is Kindle really appropriate for the codification of the diary notes and everyday tasks ?*


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Can a person export the notes they make in your program to other devices? For example could I turn those notes into a txt file and drag it from a kindle folder to my desktop via usb?


----------



## meem (Aug 16, 2010)

More two applications (Direct download):

Planner 2009 for Kindle

Calendar for Kindle
As you see, they are two old files (for the year 2009), but I put them to see the idea.
You can simply create your own new ones.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

These are not really applications, just files.

Any .txt file can have notes added to it.  Just create one on your pc, copy to Kindle, and add notes as you like.  If you have categories you want to use, create "Shopping", "Books", etc. with a few blank lines after each of those lines.

A copy of each note is added to "My Clippings".  That file can be copied to your pc, and cut/pasted/whatever, as you will.


----------



## meem (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you.
It's a better idea.


----------

